# water change???



## stevelias (Jun 11, 2011)

my tank has be cycling for 7 weeks. nitrates are still a bit high and i just added 50 lbs of LR.i have brownis alge all over my crushed coral,. i was told by my LFS not to do a water change untill compleatly cycled. is this true?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The purpose of making a water change at the end of cycling is to reduce the Nitrate level. Nitrates are not reduced during cycling but slowly increase. They are the final product of the Ammonia-Nitrite-Nitrate cycle and slowly increase and can only be easily removed from an aquarium with water changes.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

All I do is add macro algae to balance out the tank. 

that way nitrates are 0 regardless of the water changes being done.


my .02


----------

